# Aiki-Jutsu training books/DVD's?



## St Matt (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently training in Aikido and very much enjoying it but I am also interested in learning some Aiki-jutsu techniques to go with my Aikido. Unfortunately I cant find any dojo's anywhere near me here in the UK so I wondered if anyone could recommend any good Aiki-jutsu training books or DVD's? I have got the 'Hidden roots of Aikido' book which is about Aiki-justsu but are there any others?

Cheers,
Matt

(I didnt know whether to post this in here or the Ju-jutsu sub forum so appologies if I have put it in the wrong place).


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Matt .. i don't have any dvd's to reccomend but this might help
http://www.youtube.com/user/Kakushitoride


----------



## St Matt (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the link I will take a look at that!


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 3, 2011)

Check out the link below. These DVDs concentrateon single techniques as opposed to the entire syllabus of a system of Aiki-Jutsu. The third DVD may be of interest to you as it concentrates on weapon disarms.http://www.shuyokan.com/content/shuyokan-ryu-aikido-dvds


----------



## K-man (Jun 4, 2011)

One you might consider:
"The Hidden Roots of Aikido: Aiki Jujutsu Daitoryu - Secret Techniques of an Ancient Martial Art", by Shiro Omiya.  

 :asian:


----------



## St Matt (Jun 7, 2011)

Yorkshirelad, thanks for the link. Are these DVD's a mail order item? It says collect from the Dojo only but I may have missed something?

K-man thanks, I have recently purchased this book and I am finding it very interesting.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 8, 2011)

St Matt said:


> Yorkshirelad, thanks for the link. Are these DVD's a mail order item? It says collect from the Dojo only but I may have missed something?
> 
> K-man thanks, I have recently purchased this book and I am finding it very interesting.


 
Go to the Shuyokan website and I believe you can order the DVDs and pay through Paypal.


----------



## St Matt (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks yorkshirelad I will check it out!


----------



## Jose Garrido (Jun 16, 2011)

You can always go to www.budovideos.com and look under aikijujutsu. I personally recommend the videos by Kondo Katsuyuki. They are all instructional.

Jose Garrido


----------



## St Matt (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Jose thats great!


----------

